# AUSTRALIA Horsemanship Clinic PAUL CLARKSON



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

*Paul Clarkson *is a horse trainer from the Northern Territory (Australia) he's been selected to compete in the Way Of The Horse at Equitana Melbourne 2012 and on his way down he'll be holding a 2 day Horsemanship clinic at Camden Bicentennial Equestrian Park NSW on 3rd & 4th of November it's $300 for the 2 days with your horse
During the Clinic Paul can assist with:
- developing & imprroving leg and rein aids
- creating a supple & responsive horse
- address & improve issue such as trust & respect
- problem solving i.e bad behaviour, float loading
- help in gaining confidence in horse & rider
- assisting inall disciplines from pleasure to show or performance in competition
Such a great opportunity to learn from him while he's down this way








If you or your friends are interested in attending or would like more info please call me ASAP on *0430 189 032 *

Have a great day.
Renee 
http://www.paulclarkson.com.au


----------

